# what age to begin ZP



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Domo (yorkshire terrier) is 4 mos old. I have him on blue buffalo puppy right now. At what age is it ideal to start him on ZP?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You can start him now! I think you feed double what you should feed him based on weight, since he's a growing pup. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Agreed. The sooner the better!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep. What they said. I started Mylo straight away. You feed based on weight and then double for a puppy


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

what is the difference in "puppy" foods and regular foods? I thought there were more added nutritional benefits to feeding puppy food for the first 8 mos or so?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Agreed asap is fine. Mine had their first ZP meal at 6.5 weeks old while still with mum. Its an all life stages food (based on a natural diet) so its suitable for all ages. 

Tiffany, if you look at what they would eat in the wild, the puppies eat the same as their parents, which is what ZP food is. "Puppy food" (as a very generalised statement) has lots of added extras which really arent needed, and in some breeds cause too much growth too fast, and this can cause a lot of bone and joint issues.


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Another vote for as soon as possible! I've just started Edie on it at 5 months old, and already she's never looked healthier.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

ok then I will start him right away! Thank you all for your help!!! Fingers crossed he will like ZP so much, he'll stop eating his poo!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

teetee said:


> ok then I will start him right away! Thank you all for your help!!! Fingers crossed he will like ZP so much, he'll stop eating his poo!


If only that we're the case. Toby lovesssss his Fromm, and yet still occasionally has a poopy snack :gag:


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I started Ike at 4 months old on it, only because I didn't know about it. He loves the Lamb.


----------

